# What do u think of this exhaust portion ?



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7928679547

All stainless, looks very good for the price, any reason why I shouldn't buy it ?

I bought chrome headers from them before for 99 bucks and they're really cool.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

you may be suprised, you may have bought a great item or a pice of crap. Thats the way most of those E-bay products are. Just wait till the chrome starts chunking off your headar.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Why would you only buy a rear section exhaust? get a full catback..axle back is halfass


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

not to be a buzz kil................but why is this in the cosmetic section?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> not to be a buzz kil................but why is this in the cosmetic section?


sure is not performance..lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

personally i dont like it cuz the tip seems just way way too long but if you like it more power to you .

2nd of all i hope you plan on adding a cat and resonator if u get that axle back exhaust


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

holy crap! :jawdrop: is that a damn potato gun on the end of that thing?! it looks nice just do us all a favor and trim that down a bit when you get it also i didnt nowtice is it 2in. pipe? if so you dont have much exhaust left for a muffler shop to make for you :thumbup: but please! for the love of god like liu said get a cat its up to your own tastes if you want a res or not :cheers: but going without a cat is completly pointless.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

looks like a cheap, oversized Greedy


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jump in on the Stromung GB instead!!!


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

YA! Stromung is way good and if you get in on this it could be up to 20% off!!!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> YA! Stromung is way good


by way good you mean the best you can get for our cars.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

ya do a full catback axle back does nothing but sound gives you little to no power at all


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

magnaflow muffler with custom piping from the cat abck
best for the money


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought I wasted 80 bucks for nothing and I kindda felt sorry about the money especially after getting the first replies here but after I received and inspected the exhaust today I was really excited. This exhaust is top notch quality. It's 100 % stainless steel inside out and after a closer look you could tell the finish is machined highly polished stainless and not plated chrome. They don't have anymore of those for auction cause it was a deal. I think the tip will look awesome when this will be on my car, I still need a new mid pipe with resonator, a new cat and the downpipe. The inlet on this baby is 2 1/4" flanged. I'll have pics once I get it installed


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Twiz said:


> I thought I wasted 80 bucks for nothing and I kindda felt sorry about the money especially after getting the first replies here but after I received and inspected the exhaust today I was really excited. This exhaust is top notch quality. It's 100 % stainless steel inside out and after a closer look you could tell the finish is machined highly polished stainless and not plated chrome. They don't have anymore of those for auction cause it was a deal. I think the tip will look awesome when this will be on my car, I still need a new mid pipe with resonator, a new cat and the downpipe. The inlet on this baby is 2 1/4" flanged. I'll have pics once I get it installed


2 1/4 is too big, your gonna loose exhaust velocity, which is why you gain noise but little to no power. Since you've got it started, get a custom 2" exhaust, wont cost you too much, just make sure your getting all stainless steel and good quality piping and you should still be happy with some HP gains.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I installed the exhaust this morning. Here's the pics I promised:
























































I paid 50 bucks for this piece ... The sound and performance AWESOME !! I'm gonna go drive my car now


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Next I'm looking at:

midpipe with resonator for B13 - 65 bucks
catalytic universal for nissan - 55 bucks (12 1/2" length with flanges)
header pipe for B13 - 70 bucks

Everything is bolt on so it shouldn't be hard to replace.


----------

